# dry wall to be removed



## summertime (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi, the owner does not like this , two skins of 1/2inch plasterboard, on metal, on stand off brackets, comes out two far, Foreman has now had the sack over this and a few other misjudgments, the cornice is hidden by the protrusion, so all coming off and plasterboard will be stuck on to brick with plaster dabs. the lounge is about 40ft long


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

...and your question is????

Otherwise, that is one screwed up looking job. Sometimes things can't be saved. That crown could be redone with modern day materials, it will just be expensive. Otherwise, you'll need to plaster the brick walls to meet the plane of the bottom of the cornice.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Man, that is some nice plaster work, I hope they do actually get it figured out.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I can see why the owner wouldn't like that. Hope the dabs hold well. 

GL


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Double-A said:


> I can see why the owner wouldn't like that. Hope the dabs hold well.
> 
> GL


Eh, they should. That's how they put marble and granite panels up, normally. That looks like unfired brick anyhow. You can run a screw right into that stuff too to help hold the panels up. 

I'm wondering why they used wallboard at all? For all the money that they're throwing at this job, why don't they call in a genuine plaster man to plaster right on the brick like it was before? Is there some insulation or vapor barrier requirement that they need to satisfy, and that's why drywall was chosen?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I think Summertime and Co. are using it like blueboard, MD.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Summertime Question. Guys who do labor for carpenters in your country aren't they called Chippies. Or do i have that wrong and that might be spelled wrong.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I would nail ribbed metal lath to the brick and basecoat and skim walls up to the cornice, if you listen to these guys who don't know how to do this type of work your going to loose that beautiful cornice, and also you can recase the cornice.


----------



## SHIRL (Oct 16, 2006)

looks like a good job for a solid plasterer,does anybody do this trade over there,i might print off this page and show my guys,they will have a good laugh


----------



## summertime (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi all, chippies is slang name for carpenters, we don't as a rule have any semiskilled helpers over here.
most older plasters can do wet or solid plastering, in recent years more and more dot any dab has been done (drywall stuck on wall with plaster like adhesive


----------



## summertime (Sep 10, 2006)

HI all, chippies is slang name for carpenters, we don't as a rule have semiskilled helpers over here.
most older plasterers can do wet or solid plastering, more and more dot and dab is done now(drywall stuck on)
The external walls have no cavity in them being well over 100 years old, so some form of barrier and thermal insulation is needed, this has caused the trouble, internal walls could be solid plastered but the detail at the cornice wants to look same.


----------



## Hammatime (Sep 14, 2006)

If I came in and saw that and found out the foreman directed them to do that. He would be a former foreman. Did any of the rock guys say anything to the foreman about it? :w00t:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Summertime
Why not put up your vapor barrier then nail your metal lath, basecoat skimcoat run your electrical in the baseboards. that way you should come up flush with the bottom edge of your cornice. Or what about using wood lath as furring strips put your vapor barrier up first then wood lath this should bring you off the brick 1/4" put up your ribbed metal lath then basecoat and skimcoat?


----------



## summertime (Sep 10, 2006)

*all off*

Hi, took 6 labourers and boys all day to remove drywall and metal,40ft by 26ft , wait to see what happens next


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey Summertime that's an impressive coffee table:thumbup: So it took them all day to remove everything Huh? Hope this is a T&M job.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I think its a T&M career.:blink:


----------

